# Type me my bipedalled friends...



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

I am a cat...but don't let that fool you. Just because I have nine lives doesn't mean I don't have one of the nine fixations. 

Start off by phototyping me.


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

There is a camera on your head, cat.

Welcome to the cafe.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

I thinks intj


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

istp
if you ask me.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

No no no my bipedalled friends...enneagram type opinions only!


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Nyx said:


> There is a camera on your head, cat.
> 
> Welcome to the cafe.


Hello Nyx my bipedalled friend...

You like my toupee I see. So do I. It makes me even more georgeous.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Who will dare to state their enneagram type opinion of _Marcello_


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

I think you lost everyone with your nine fixations comment. The enneagram section is fairly new here to the forum, and most of the members as well.

I'd say you're a 4.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, the enneagram forum is quite new and most people here use the myers briggs. Anyways, welcome. Your cat pic is funny.:happy:


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

Enneagram Type 7: The Epicure, of course.

"Epicures are optimistic, upbeat, possibility- and pleasure-seeking, and adventurous, but also can be pain-avoidant, uncommitted, and self-serving."


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

java_monkey said:


> Enneagram Type 7: The Epicure, of course.
> 
> "Epicures are optimistic, upbeat, possibility- and pleasure-seeking, and adventurous, but also can be pain-avoidant, uncommitted, and self-serving."


It's a trick question Java. He already knows his E-type. The invite to type him based on his photo was a give away. That is a pretty advanced idea.

He's looking for people.


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

I was never good at those trick questions.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

My bipedalled friends...

When I was a wee kitten I didn't have the gravitas I have today. I was hardly the pick of the litter...rather I was a shy and sensitive young lad.

But then I found soccer. When I was a saucy young lad on the grassy knoll my dribbling was simply _exquisite_. With every move I painted the green canvas with an _elegance_ that only a true virtuoso could do. I had good looks...magical feet...star power...I had it all. I wish I had some photos of myself to share as a strapping young buck streaking down the sideline but alas. 

I went from being Marcello to becoming _~Marcello~._

_Mar-cel-lo...Mar-cel-lo...Mar-cel-lo!!...how I loved to hear my name from the crowd!_


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> My bipedalled friends...
> 
> When I was a wee kitten I didn't have the gravitas I have today. I was hardly the pick of the litter...rather I was a shy and sensitive young lad.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum. 3w4. I'll let you fill us in on the subwing.

Shy and sensitive lad? Are we hinting at an 8 fix here?


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

I wake up from my catnaps and in front of the mirror I realize what a good-looking guy I am:

"I am so beautiful...to meee"
"I am so beautiful...can't I seeeee"
"I'm everything...that I ever hoped forrr"
"Everything...that I could ever beeee"
"I am so beautiful...toooo...meeeeeeeeeee!!"


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Bear said:


> Welcome to the forum. 3w4. I'll let you fill us in on the subwing.
> 
> Shy and sensitive lad? Are we hinting at an 8 fix here?


 
I can see that...Marcello Bauer has a nice ring to it:


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

If I am a 3w4 my subwing would have to be 4w5. When I was a wee kitten I loved to feel the burn of seeing kittens from other litters being more well off and using that chip on my shoulder to motivate myself. The more setbacks the better to feed my pride in my authenticity. I never related to the 2w3 subwing of simply wanting to be the standard. What is success without blood sweat and tears?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just another chip in the pile, like everything else I guess.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

sx/sp for you?


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Indeed....


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

> _to view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 9 posts._


Indeed....


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> Indeed....




That should spur you on to great heights here on the forum! Show those pesky rules who's boss.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

I am slightly annoyed I cannot express the full extent of my gravitas in an all-caps "indeed"


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Oh know, another Surreal Breakfast!!:shocked:


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Lance said:


> Oh know, another Surreal Breakfast!!:shocked:


No... not even close. My guess is surreal is a solid 4. I dont type people out of hand as a rule so I wont hazard a guess at wing. 3w4 is a totally different... animal.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Lance said:


> Oh know, another Surreal Breakfast!!:shocked:


You're the one who runs this joint right...what's your enneagram type my bipedalled friend?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Type 7 my friend. So your SP?


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

Subtract 5 from that, and maybe tack on a 3 wing and it's winner winner chicken dinner.

Speaking of chickens.... there's no shame in being a mother hen.

Even if you're a guy.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

sp-first all the way...

How come you 7s never think you are inherently dull? Even when you guys are in a rut you just think you are going through a bad spell...and that eventually you'll snap out of it.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

> Speaking of chickens.... there's no shame in being a mother hen.
> 
> Even if you're a guy.


You catch Trace Adkins on The Apprentice?


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

MellowMarcello said:


> sp-first all the way...
> 
> How come you 7s never think you are inherently dull? Even when you guys are in a rut you just think you are going through a bad spell...and that eventually you'll snap out of it.


I don't know man. We just want to be happy. :laughing:


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Bear said:


> Subtract 5 from that, and maybe tack on a 3 wing and it's winner winner chicken dinner.
> 
> Speaking of chickens.... there's no shame in being a mother hen.
> 
> Even if you're a guy.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

Lance said:


> Oh know, another Surreal Breakfast!!:shocked:


That's not such a bad thing  I hope to multiply on the next Thanks Giving Day, wish me luck peeps roud:



Bear said:


> No... not even close. My guess is surreal is a solid 4. I dont type people out of hand as a rule so I wont hazard a guess at wing. 3w4 is a totally different... animal.


Yes, I'm a 4, my 4 means Fourjeeporjee, if you sing the "Fourjeeporjee Song" in church you will see Satan's "Leave Britney Alone" video rise from the ashes :shocked:


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Lance said:


> I don't know man. We just want to be happy. :laughing:


7s are also confident and frequently overestimate their abilities. They range from simple wordplay to distract themselves to trickery and to charlatanism. You get the sense they are always avoiding something and try to stay uptempo to be able to reframe their pain as merely unpleasantness.

They also don't like for people to depend on them...especially emotionally...makes them feel stuck with unnecessary burdens.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> That's not such a bad thing  I hope to multiply on the next Thanks Giving Day, wish me luck peeps roud:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm a 4, my 4 means Fourjeeporjee, if you sing the "Fourjeeporjee Song" in church you will see Satan's "Leave Britney Alone" video rise from the ashes :shocked:


Your avatar seems 4w3ish...


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

GEEZ I have no clue where I am on the enneagram.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Lemme guess...you relate to 7 and 4 the most but you wonder if you are too sensitive and introspective for 7 and you don't relate to the avoiding pain thing listed in the books...and you also don't relate to the stereotypical party animal always happy schedule filled up with activities image of 7? If so join the club of intuitive 7s thats fustrated with the stereotypical sensing-perceiving 7 descriptions found in enneagram literature.

FWIW...the limited I've seen from you does remind me of a 7w6 sx/sp who used to post on one of the other personality boards way back. If you are a 7 it always seems to be a 4w3 image fix that keeps them introspective enough to stay on these types of boards.

Again this is all based on my very first-hand impression of you.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Whenever I take the test I always get one of two numbers with the one in second tying with another. How about taking a guess at the first two letters (and the 3rd if you think you can)?:tongue:


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

MellowMarcello said:


> Lemme guess...you relate to 7 and 4 the most but you wonder if you are too sensitive and introspective for 7 and you don't relate to the avoiding pain thing listed in the books...and you also don't relate to the stereotypical party animal always happy schedule filled up with activities image of 7? If so join the club of intuitive 7s thats fustrated with the stereotypical sensing-perceiving 7 descriptions found in enneagram literature.
> 
> FWIW...the limited I've seen from you does remind me of a 7w6 sx/sp who used to post on one of the other personality boards way back. If you are a 7 it always seems to be a 4w3 image fix that keeps them introspective enough to stay on these types of boards.
> 
> Again this is all based on my very first-hand impression of you.


Sweet. Thanks. 
So I am a 7 ! I was right the 1st time. 
Wow kitty!
You're impressing me. I bought a book on the enneagram thing so it could help me get balanced. 
Like that John Mayer song:
"I want to know whats wrong with me, so I can say that was the way I used to be."


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

> Originally Posted by *Lance*
> _I don't know man. We just want to be happy. :laughing:_


_My bipedalled friend...I'm not feeling 7 from you. _


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> Again this is all based on my very first-hand impression of you.


It's nice to have educated lurkers :laughing:


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Whenever I take the test I always get one of two numbers with the one in second tying with another. How about taking a guess at the first two letters (and the 3rd if you think you can)?:tongue:


*There are very few personal problems that cannot be solved through a suitable application of high explosives*

My bipedalled friend...I don't like to type by tests...but prefer other unorthodox means where the person isn't looking...

If that is your sig it's highly unlikely you are a 4 or a 2...and probably not a 3 or a 9 or a 1.

So somwhere in the 5-6-7-8 range with 8 as the least likely...probably not 6w7 either nor 5w4.

So 5w6 or 6w5 or 7w6 or 7w8. Assuming you were one of those which would you choose?

Again this is all based on limited info from you...I'd have to see your post history to get a better view of your enneagram type.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Given those options, I'd say 7w8.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

MellowMarcello said:


> You catch Trace Adkins on The Apprentice?


I did not. 2w3 was not what I was claiming my type is. It was my guess for Lance.


----------



## 480 (Jan 22, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Given those options, I'd say 7w8.


7w8 was Shai Gar. Though I wondered about his health. That one pic of him wearing that orange jacket cutting the rug on the dance floor was a bit of a give away.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Given those options, I'd say 7w8.


I've never seen an introverted 7w8.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

My 8 isn't that strong, it comes out though if I really think you've done something wrong, then you won't hear the end of it until you've done something or are starting to do something to make up for it.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

My bipedalled friend...I'm still not feeling 7w8 from you. I don't sense your ego is big enough. The biggest egos are 3-7-8 and having both that in type and wing should make you a larger presence on the board than you are amidst so many introverts.


----------



## MellowMarcello (May 19, 2009)

Bear said:


> I did not. 2w3 was not what I was claiming my type is. It was my guess for Lance.


I'm guessing Lance is an sp/sx 6w5 with a 1w9 fix.


----------

